# Kylin M AIO - A mesh AIO



## Timwis (12/5/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (12/5/20)

Nice one!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RuanK (12/5/20)

I want to need it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)

RuanK said:


> I want to need it...


Theirs a lot going on, looks like they are even using steel replenishing rods in the rebuildable pod, no half measures!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tayden Pillay (13/5/20)

@Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PartyDave (13/5/20)

Nevoks Angus anyone?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/5/20)

Tayden Pillay said:


> @Yuvir Punwasi


Polar Phantom looks boss plus very very practical for all day use , rba and 18650 makes it shout out it’s a winner

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob (17/3/21)

Can it do MTL? Im eyeing one? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (17/3/21)

Spongebob said:


> Can it do MTL? Im eyeing one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


Not really, at a push (loose) with the right build and airflow closed down but the rest of the kit, mesh etc is redundant as far as MTL is concerned. It's more for RDL and semi RDL draws!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spongebob (17/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Not really, at a push (loose) with the right build and airflow closed down but the rest of the kit, mesh etc is redundant as far as MTL is concerned. It's more for RDL and semi RDL draws!


Thanks buddy. Im in the market for a good MTL pod kit or AIO. What would you suggest? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (17/3/21)

Spongebob said:


> Thanks buddy. Im in the market for a good MTL pod kit or AIO. What would you suggest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


You know what mate you have really got me struggling if you are thinking more of a pod mod/AIO rather than a simple pod device with in-built battery. Even those that claim can also give a MTL draw it's a loose MTL at best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (18/3/21)

Even a normal pod device with a possible 510 adapter would also be good?


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stranger (18/3/21)

This looks the business though. I have never had this type before, it looks neat and tidy. RBA for me and if it is RDl than I am happy. I have never gotten on well with mesh, maybe this would be the one..

Will wait for review Tim. Should score well, looks like it comes with everything which I know you like.


----------



## Timwis (18/3/21)

Spongebob said:


> Even a normal pod device with a possible 510 adapter would also be good?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah the Pod Mods/AIO devices are the ones that can come with a 510 adaptor the pod kits are more Caliburn style, the Advken Potentio is OK. You could get more opinion about something like the Aegis boost which you can get a 510 for but for me the MTL is a bit loose!


----------

